# New Format Issues



## parsifal (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a couple of issues about the new format relating to the "This Day thread" Problems with displaying images at their original size. I can restore them but thats not satisfactory. When I do that It enlarges the image, but moves it to the top of the post so that the image is no longer in sequence or forming part of the text (see my entry for 13 or 14 Jan). Then it retains a thumbnail of the same image within the text. This pretty much wrecks the formatting so that the narrative with the pictures is no longer logical or flowing. Any idea how to display images at normal size without generating another in page image? Retain the page layout in other words. Also havent been able to work out how to disable the smileys yet While Im at the big whinge, I havent tried this yet bu are there changes in the way Ive been attaching images and making it part of the text....sort of text, then image, then text again?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

I will check this out. Give me a minute.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2016)

So, navigating through the site, I reply to a post and then go to the next thread but I seem to keep getting kicked out and have to log in again to reply to the next post. I'm clicking the "Stay Logged In" box but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## javlin (Jan 16, 2016)

Also is their a more colorful format coming down the road.Most stuff I can deal with and re-learn pleasing to the eye is something else


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2016)

Working through the issues, UI and flow as they come up. The site and forums should be a million times more stable -- that was main thrust of change. Did a lot of work in backend and testing, so transfer went great.

Now just knocking down the tweaks and changes needed that it is running!



 javlin
Yeah I looked into a couple different styles, and will get back to that. Just wanted to get things stable.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> So, navigating through the site, I reply to a post and then go to the next thread but I seem to keep getting kicked out and have to log in again to reply to the next post. I'm clicking the "Stay Logged In" box but it doesn't seem to work.



Still having login issues? I changed some of the server settings that i noticed might have been the cause.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2016)

Well, I cleared my cache like you suggested in the other thread and it's fine now. Not sure if it was that or the other thing you did but I'm good.

Now if this new forum could just improve my typing ability.........!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2016)

Just uploading a pic to see how the new picture upload works.

Seems you can upload full size and thumbnail pics

Full size...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2016)

and thumbnail...


----------



## javlin (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks David for the response all in due time then  Kevin


----------

